# A/C Problems '85 300zx non turbo



## Kirk (Aug 11, 2006)

For what ever reason my temperature controller (digital dash model) is not sending a signal to the a/c compressor to come on. It revs the engine properly, the interior fan comes on, etc. Just does not send any power to the compressor. I have confirmed the compressor works and is charged by hot wiring it as a test.

I also noticed that the temperature controler is very dim in comparison to the rest of the dash when it comes on.

Any ideas? I'm afraid when winter comes it's going to do the same thing with the heat.

Note, I have checked all of the fuses.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## MARK HILDEBRAND (Jul 11, 2005)

CHECK TO SEE IF THERE IS FREON IN THE SYSTEM. IF NOT THERE IS A LOW PREASURE SWITCH THAT WON'T LET POWER TO THE COMPRESSOR TO KEEP FROM DAMAGING IT


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Kirk said:


> For what ever reason my temperature controller (digital dash model) is not sending a signal to the a/c compressor to come on. It revs the engine properly, the interior fan comes on, etc. Just does not send any power to the compressor. I have confirmed the compressor works and is charged by hot wiring it as a test.
> 
> I also noticed that the temperature controler is very dim in comparison to the rest of the dash when it comes on.
> 
> ...



Do what Mark says, but also..........you said that the compressor was blowing hot air or cold air when you jumped it?!?!?! Dont do that b/c you can fry the compressor. Have it checked.

What I was thinking though (b/c Ive run into this) was....is your heater door working? are you turning the a/c on and its just blowing air--- or *HOT* air?


----------

